# It was a one eyed, one horned, flying purple...board?



## norman vandyke (Jun 13, 2015)

Found this today.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## phinds (Jun 13, 2015)

Dammit Norman, you come up with the weirdest stuff

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 14, 2015)

What is it? spalted poplar?


----------



## phinds (Jun 14, 2015)

Marc, that looks like a good guess to me. Looks to me like tulip poplar with mineral stain and possibly blue stain as well and definitely some white rot (which is an ugly form of spalting)


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jun 14, 2015)

The pores on the tangential look too large for " _Liriodendron_ or _Populus_" however the color scheme does match. Could the purple / brown coloration actually be staining from and outside source versus tree reaction? Reminded me of "Virola" first glance. Where's this stuff coming from? With 35 thousand tree species, you'd think we could nail it down a bit quicker. Speaking of nails, does it nail nicely or need predrilling? Just kidding. Good night.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Jun 14, 2015)

The purple does not appear to be staining of any sort as it runs through the thickness of the board. The origin is most likely South America or Asia.


----------

